# Making a PDA UI



## Technoid (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm not very far into this, but searching my questions is not helping at all.. so I'll post here. I want to make my own UI(-ish thing) for a PDA, I'm thinking a Palm, or an iPaq. I really don't know much about either, but I'd like voice recording capabilities. As for making the UI, I'm hoping there's a tool out there somewhere that would help me not do much programming? I'm only good with HTML, and will learn Python soon enough. I don't know if either of those even work with a PDA (I said I wasn't very far), and if not what languages a PDA uses. Like a program that I could just draw the UI, specify what does what, perhaps use a basic language that the program uses, something like that. 

Anyone know of anything?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Some say VB for programming language is best bet.


----------

